

The Folly of Energy Independence - DanielBMarkham
http://www.the-american-interest.com/article.cfm?piece=1266

======
WiseWeasel
If a $100 investment is truly all that's needed to convert a gasoline-fueled
vehicle into a flex-fueled one, then they aren't truly locked in all that
tightly for their 15-year lifespan.

The State of California could even pass a requirement that all new gasoline
cars sold after i.e. 2016 be flex-fuel capable, and after i.e. 2018 that all
cars on the road be converted to accept flex-fuel if possible/reasonable.
Start collecting signatures for a petition to get on the 2014 ballot, and
maybe we can get that first step accomplished.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
This article was so dead-on that I found myself wondering if it wasn't too
good to be true. I can't believe we are not moving quickly on this.

------
DanielBMarkham
This is the best article on energy I have read in quite a while.

